# Forum Home Renovation Flooring  Gloss, Satin or Matt Finish

## A&K Reno

Hi,
I have some Tasmanian Oak floorboards that i am getting sanded and polished.
What is the best type of finish to have Gloss, Satin or Matt?
The floorboards cover 3 bedrooms, 2 hallways and a lounge room. 2 bedrooms and the lounge room get afternoon sunlight.
Cheers

----------


## m6sports

my personal opinion would be Satin 
I like the look of Satin over gloss but that said i just re done the floors at our house a
couple of months ago and used gloss  
even though i was recommended to use Cabot`s CFP 
i wouldnt recommend it as i found it difficult to spread and it scratches to easy

----------


## Gooner

I have tassie oak floors and used gloss finish. m6sports said the Cabots CFP scracthed easily. I used Wattyl 7008 (a bit more pricey) and I find it remarkably resistant, both mechanically and chemically. 
I very much like the look of the gloss finish.

----------


## mattylimbo

We have just had our mixed hardwood finished and I would recommend satin or asubdued gloss finish. We had 3 coats of 7008 put on and I personally found it way too glossy. It seemed to show up every little imperfection. It was about as glossy as a piano top....seriously glossy. We had it buffed back and a final coat of polycure 1014. This finish is really great and it still highlights the timber. I actually found the 7008 scratched quite easily and was also easily dented.

----------


## A&K Reno

Ended up going with a gloss finish on the boards. Came up quite well.

----------


## Ashore

For cleaning of our polished floors we use a cap of metho / 4 litres of water , it helps keeps the shine  :2thumbsup:

----------

